# AZ Crew Herf



## LasciviousXXX (Oct 12, 2004)

Hey there all you AZ gorillas, our last HERF down in the valley was a lot of fun enjoyed by all who attended. And to those who couldn't make it..... well.... we missed you but we still enjoyed ourselves.

So as I sit here 4 days before my wedding I'm thinking "Hey, we should have the 2nd CS AZ Crew Herf soon" And I answer myself "That's a great idea"

So myself and I have agreed that it is time to start planning the next AZ Crew Herf. So all you AZ monkeys listen up.

I'm thinking around the end of April for this one. Our last one was on a Fri night but I think it'd be far better for everyone if we shot for a Saturday this time. So, looking at my calendar I'm thinking April 23rd in Sedona, AZ. What does everybody think? The guys who attended the last one decided that this HERF would be in Northern AZ. The location of the next HERF will be decided by the guys in attendence at this HERF.

There are plenty of places to enjoy a fine smoke in Sedona so we'll have plenty to do. However I need everybody to weigh in on a couple of things. 
1. Is the 23rd ok for everybody?
2. Do we want to keep this to CS members only or do we want to open it up to people on other forums?
3. Who's all coming?

I know that there are about 7-8 CS members in AZ and I think that would be a pretty good little group of guys, plus I know both Wetterhorn and WillyGT were interested in attending one of these as well.

So let me know what you think guys and we'll get this mother planned


----------



## BIG PHIL (Mar 14, 2005)

i dont know,sit around puff a few gars maybe a beer or 2 with the fellas ...............im in .23rd cool ,location cool


----------



## LasciviousXXX (Oct 12, 2004)

Ok guys, I'm getting married tomorrow so I'll be MIA for a couple of weeks, but here's the rundown.

Saturday the 23rd AZ Crew HERF, starting at 3pm at the Lightin' Up Smoke shop in Uptown Sedona. The smoke shop is connected to the Sedona Martini Bar so we'll be able to have a couple cold ones while enjoying our smokes. Then after 3 or 4 smokes  we'll head on over to the Los Abrigados Steak & Sticks restaurant where we'll enjoy a fabulous steak dinner in a cigar friendly environment. The restaurant also features a billiard room so after dinner we will retire to the billiard room for even more smoking and fun.

I'm thinking this will be a great time for everybody and there'll be plenty of food cocktails and pool for everyone. There might even be an appearance by the fabulous Mrs. XXX (XXXPuppy) 

If this sounds cool to everyone let me know, if you guys want to change anything just post your suggestions here and we'll git er done.


----------



## galaga (Sep 18, 2003)

LasciviousXXX said:


> Ok guys, I'm getting married tomorrow .........so I'll be MIA for a couple of weeks*(?)*


So only a couple of weeks, huh? Whadda ya think, will we ever see XXX again?

Turn off that computer honey and come to bed...you love that board more than me, all you do is post, post, post. Were's mine? You're going to another herf and you haven't taken me out in to dinner in two days!, we'll see about that. Oh wait, I forgot, you're going to be newly weds, thats a different reason then. 
Best advice I got about being married was to have the date engraved in my wedding ring. She forgot and I remembered the first anniversary, and I haven't had to take much flak about stuff like that since. Sincerely, xxx, to the both of you, enjoy your big day and your lives together. Here's wishing you both all the best!


----------



## DsrtDog (Jan 25, 2005)

Man this sounds like a blast however I will be in Vegas celebrating my 40th that weekend. I will keep a watch on this to see if it changes (don't expect it to change though). Sorry I am going to miss the 2nd AZ Herf


----------



## kscotty (Aug 28, 2003)

Hey! XXX...you are married by now (I've been working too much and haven't been on the site here for a month!). Hope everything went well and you are enjoying the married life....as for me, I had shacked up w/my girl for a couple of years so it wasn't like we woke up after the wedding and felt tingly or anything (just poorer!).

As for the planned Sedona herf...I need to do some serious looking at the calendar. My folks are coming down from Canada to visit (I haven't seen them for a year) and so I need to figure out if I can make a Sedona weekend part of their visit or not! Will keep you posted.

On the bright side, I am looking at potentially hosting a July herf at my place..yes we have a pool, so stop whining about Phoenix in July! Add to that the grill island I put in and the outdoor pool table, and we could have a nice herf night! Still working on the schedule....

Right now put me down as a 50% likelihood for the 4/23 herf you are proposing (PS: if we get pulled over for speeding in Sedona, will mention of your name get us off the hook??) :z


----------



## linusvanpelt (Jan 19, 2004)

Awesome!!

Definitely put me down for some smokes, drinks, pool, etc.

Congrats on getting married - it's about time (kscotty and I were getting jealous). We'll have to teach you the secret married-guy handshake.  

see you on April 23rd in Sedona at 3pm at Lighten' Up


----------



## LasciviousXXX (Oct 12, 2004)

Hello gentleman..... I'm Back!!!! The Caribbean was great and I smoked a lot of great cigars while I was there.

DsrtDog, sorry you're gonna miss the 2nd Herf bro, don't worry though we'll have many more 

KScotty, July sounds cool man, as long as its not on the same weekend as the SoCal Herf, cause that's where I'll be July 4th weekend, smokin' with the big boys..... I know I know.... you can tell me how jealous you are later. Let me know if you'll be able to make it to Sedona though Kevin.

So it looks like that its only gonna be myself, Linus, and Big Phil thus far. Any other AZ gorillas interested???? C'mon guys... I'll make it worth your while Oh and Linus, you can teach me that secret handshake then


----------



## DsrtDog (Jan 25, 2005)

LasciviousXXX said:


> Hello gentleman..... I'm Back!!!! The Caribbean was great and I smoked a lot of great cigars while I was there.
> 
> DsrtDog, sorry you're gonna miss the 2nd Herf bro, don't worry though we'll have many more
> 
> ...


Thanks XXX...My in-laws live in Camp Verde so maybe we could hookup some weekend. Enjoy the Herf


----------



## Navydoc (Jan 26, 2005)

linusvanpelt said:


> Awesome!!
> 
> Definitely put me down for some smokes, drinks, pool, etc.
> 
> ...


Man...if this had been one week later I could have enjoyed. I will be in Gilbert the weekend of the 30th thru Wed. May 3rd if anyone of the AZ crew is close enough to hook up for a smoke ot two.


----------



## LasciviousXXX (Oct 12, 2004)

Gentleman... in light of the small attendance of this month's HERF I was wondering if we could reschedule the HERF to the following weekend so that NAVYDOC could join us while he's in town. What do you guys think???? April 30th?

If we change the date maybe DsrtDog and KScotty would be able to make it..... what do you think guys.... is it do-able????

Let me know what you think.


----------



## DsrtDog (Jan 25, 2005)

LasciviousXXX said:


> Gentleman... in light of the small attendance of this month's HERF I was wondering if we could reschedule the HERF to the following weekend so that NAVYDOC could join us while he's in town. What do you guys think???? April 30th?
> 
> If we change the date maybe DsrtDog and KScotty would be able to make it..... what do you think guys.... is it do-able????
> 
> Let me know what you think.


Sounds good to me...


----------



## LasciviousXXX (Oct 12, 2004)

K'mon guys let me know as the time is drawing nigh..... DsrtDog it'll be great to meet ya bro!

Still waitin' to hear from Linus, KScotty, & BigPhil...... let me know guys..... I promise I'll bring surprises for all 

And we'll all show NavyDoc what the AZ Crew is all about.


----------



## Navydoc (Jan 26, 2005)

LasciviousXXX said:


> K'mon guys let me know as the time is drawing nigh..... DsrtDog it'll be great to meet ya bro!
> 
> Still waitin' to hear from Linus, KScotty, & BigPhil...... let me know guys..... I promise I'll bring surprises for all
> 
> And we'll all show NavyDoc what the AZ Crew is all about.


Well you know I will be at there if it's on the 30th. I sure appreciate the rescheduling but I hope it doesn't mess others up. I'll monitor the thread to see if it's a go.


----------



## linusvanpelt (Jan 19, 2004)

Well...

technically, either date is okay for me, but I was really looking forward to this weekend, plus the wife will be out of town, so a great chance to get away.

but if its rescheduled, i'll still attend.

let's decide soon, as time is short.


----------



## BIG PHIL (Mar 14, 2005)

sounds good


----------



## LasciviousXXX (Oct 12, 2004)

Ok Guys I think the 30th is probably best that way at least 2-3 more CS members can make it. Sorry if it throws off your groove Linus.... I promise I'll make it up to you..... I'll buy you some really good Rum I swear  And I'll bring some really good smokes as well..... hehehehe

Alright all you monkeys April 30th @ 1500hrs..... we'll all meet at Lightin' Up Smoke Shop and we'll go from there.

Thanx to all who had to rearrange their schedule to make it. Still waitin' to see if KScotty can make it.


----------



## linusvanpelt (Jan 19, 2004)

No problem, the 30th still works for me. See you all there!!


----------



## LasciviousXXX (Oct 12, 2004)

Xcellent Linus.... glad it didn't totally throw off your groove. Believe me it'll be worth it 

So same plans as before Lightin' Up @ 1500. If anybody needs directions just shoot me a PM and I'll give you a call.

XXX - Dustin


----------



## SlimDiesel (Apr 13, 2005)

Herf on 4/30 will be good for me. I should be able to get off work and I'll head on up. 1500 hours @ Lightin Up Smokes. Congrats on the walk to the firing squad XXX. Hope you brought me some good smokes from the caribbean.


----------



## kscotty (Aug 28, 2003)

D'Ohh!! I can't do it! Well, I could, but it would lead to messy child support, alimony, etc.... Here is exactly what happened:

Kscotty: Dear, it seems there is another cigar night, this time in Sedona on the 30th

WIFE: And your point is...?

Kscotty: Well, I was wondering if you'd be okay hanging around with my parents who are visiting, while I....

WIFE: While you what? Go relax with the guys and I have to deal with your parents AND the two boys???

Kscotty: Why are you bringing those scissors to bed....?

WIFE: Oh, no particular reason...just keep thinking about abandoning me on the 30th...have a good sleep. _WIFE snips scissors in the air twice while staring meanly at Kscotty's crotch...she then places them on the night-table and the lights fade_ 

Enjoy the herf w/o me this time guys!! XXX will be a great host you lucky [email protected]@rds!


----------



## LasciviousXXX (Oct 12, 2004)

Hey its ok KScotty, we'd hate for you to get the BIG chop on our account so we'll let you slide this time. However that just means that the big Pool-Side HERF in July has to be an event to remember........ the pressure is on  We'll be thinkin' about you.

Well gents it looks like we're all set and ready to rock for this Saturday. So far the lineup is Big Phil, Dsrt Dog, LinusVanPelt, Slim Diesel, NavyDoc (from outta state), and myself the one and only XXX. 

Cool, so we've got six attendees which is double what we had last HERF, it looks like our little AZ Crew is growing. Hopefully we'll double that by the time the Pool-Side HERF rolls around. Everybody come ready to drink/smoke/eat/play billiards and enjoy a great nite of smokes together. It's gonna be awesome.

Photography will be handled by myself again and everyone is welcome to bring their cameras to document this fine event. Dinner is at a Steakhouse guys so be ready for some good grub. There will be plenty of fine Rum for Linus to imbibe. Good times will be had by all.

If you need directions just shoot me a PM
Dustin XXX


----------



## LasciviousXXX (Oct 12, 2004)

Ok everybody so the HERF is only a couple of hours away. I'm gettin' excited, I know you guys are gettin' excited..... I just talked to NavyDoc a couple of minutes ago and I know that he's really excited. I'm just so glad that he's able to make it. 

So I'll see everybody at around 3 @ lightin' up smoke shop in Sedona. If you're comin from PHX go North on I-17 and take the sedona exit on Hwy 179, follow Hwy 179 for about 25 miles or so into the heart of sedona. You'll intersect with Hwy 89a. Take a left on Hwy 89a from Hwy 179, after about 2 miles you'll see the Lightin' Up Smoke shop on your right in the New Frontiers Plaza. Their address is 1370 W Hwy 89a. I think everyone has my phone # so if you get lost just give me a call. 

I'll see all you happy HERFers there


----------



## floydp (Jun 6, 2004)

I'm jealous, have fun guys.


----------



## WillyGT (Sep 13, 2004)

It sounds like a great night! Have Fun


----------



## Navydoc (Jan 26, 2005)

Looks like I get to be the first to say how wonderful the HERF was last night. Def. worth the flight and drive to meet everyone. Dustin, Michael, Devin, and Doug are some really cool people. The meal was excellent and the genorosity of everyone is overwhelming. Dustin actually gave me one of his Cuaba Solomones!! Doug kicked my butt in pool (I think I still owe him a cigar for that). Michael took lots of incriminating pictures...thank goodness I don't have a wife to worry about. Devin really is slim....and at 20 could only drink sodas (cokes, pop...whatever you want to call it). Again, all in all a very wonderful time. Now I'm ready for the Virginia HERF! Bring it on. Cheers everyone! Michael will be posting the pics.


----------



## SlimDiesel (Apr 13, 2005)

I agree with the good Doc, herf was a blast. KScotty I might be a noob but I'll have to give you shit for missing this one. Just so everybody knows I did make it back to Phoenix at about 2 am and still made it to work by 6:45. XXX is the man. Not only did he bomb my ass with a PSD4 and a Bolivar, but he bombed everybody else, even the guys at the bar chillin. Just like to shout out some thanks to you guys for hookin me up last night and I'm looking forward to seeing you old farts at KScottys for the next herf.

P.S. Hey Doc that post lacked something. Maybe it needed a little more pepper.


----------



## linusvanpelt (Jan 19, 2004)

Here is my report of the Sedona AZ Crew Herf...

OH MY GOD!!! That was such an awesome time. 

Paul (navydoc) has forgotton more about cigars than I'll ever know, bombed everyone with a Davidoff Pyramide Millenium, and can focus on "billiards" and girls AT THE SAME TIME! He is also quite the wine expert (thanks for the Shiraz) and likes a little food with his pepper.

Devin (slimdiesel) is about 8 feet tall and 100 pounds. He is also a half-decent pool playa. Hopefully by the next herf, he'll be old enough to drink. (chipotle anyone?)

Doug (desertdog) is very cool and laid back. He bombed me with a Diamond Crown Maximus and a Bolivar. 

And of course Dustin (Lascivious XXX), our host, was the MAN! He bombed everybody with at least 3 sticks (I got a "R" 1845, a CAO Brazilia and Italia, and a Cohiba Club), and was very generous with the buying of drinks and pool.
Dinner was excellent.

Give me a couple hours and I'll post the "incriminating photos" over in the Photo Gallery. Meanwhile here's one to tide you over...


From left: Paul (navydoc), Mike (linus), Dustin (Lasc XXX), Devin (slimdiesel), and Doug (Dsrtdog)


----------



## DsrtDog (Jan 25, 2005)

Hey all...The AZ Herf was a blast. Started off with some great smokes and drinks at the local smoke shop. Got to say that Dustin and Paul really rocked my world with some outstanding smokes...To name a few I was hit with Davidoff, OpusX, Partagas Lusi, RASS, and Monte#2...These guys know how to really oil up that slope. I tried without sucess to return fire with some Boli's and Maximus however the depth of these guys arsenal was to much to overcome. Thanks again to everyone at the Herf and expecially Paul and Dustin. The food was great and the company was even better. I am going to need a few days to recover (Started at 3pm ended after Midnight).

Michael taught us all something about astronomy and Slim had the best view from his alltitude  . Don't let any of these guys fool you, we all sucked at pool and even worse at Billiards  

Thanks again Dustin for putting this together.

Paul I hope we get a chance to hook up for another smoke before you leave town.

You guys Rock!!!


----------



## Ms. Floydp (Jan 7, 2005)

It sounds like you guys had a blast!!! I can't wait till we have our next herf. It kinda gives you a feeling of elation (or something like that) that you'll carry around with you for awhile and experience over and over when you go back and look at the pictures. Enough of the sappy stuff, I'm really excited to be meeting you Paul! Can't wait to meet Greg, Mike, Spanky's twin and hopefully Allan next week in Oklahoma! It's gonna be a GREAT herfing month for us!

Hopefully one day we'll be able to say that we've met everyone on this board.. now that would be kewl!!


----------



## IHT (Dec 27, 2003)

linusvanpelt said:


> Devin (slimdiesel) is about 8 feet tall and 100 pounds.
> 
> And of course Dustin (Lascivious XXX), our host, was the MAN! He bombed everybody with at least 3 sticks (I got a "R" 1845, a CAO Brazilia and Italia, and a Cohiba Club), and was very generous with the buying of drinks and pool.


damn, slimdiesels neck is half the length of dustins body!!

linus - if they didn't tell you, that "R" 1845 cigar is a Vegas Robaina. just making sure, i didn't know if that's an inside joke or not (i'm sure you already knew).

sounds like a blast... wankers.


----------



## linusvanpelt (Jan 19, 2004)

More Herf Pics!!


----------



## linusvanpelt (Jan 19, 2004)

A couple more pics...

(someone please show me how to add pics to the Photo Gallery :hn )


----------



## Navydoc (Jan 26, 2005)

Michael....awsome pics. A couple of these are just dying to have captions added...great job brother.


----------



## DsrtDog (Jan 25, 2005)

Michael,

Thanks for playing camera man for most of the Herf. I can vouch for your whereabouts if your wife is wondering  I will make sure to bring a camera as well next time.


----------



## LasciviousXXX (Oct 12, 2004)

Excellent Pics Michael, thanx for doing that as I forgot my camera.

Yes, it really was an excellent time had by all...... these guys were some of the nicest BOTL's I've met thus far each in their own "pepper" filled way 

Devin, you tall skinny punk, thanx for coming all the way down right after work and gettin' home late right before work hehe.... I trust we sent you home with enough smokes 

Michael, as usual it was good seeing you again buddy, since we're so close we're definitely going to have to get together more often. Again your knowledge of Rum and of our solar system astounds me.....

Doug, it was excellent meeting you, I had a great time shooting pool with you (Paul still owes you a smoke for that amazing shot). I'm really glad you're part of the AZ Crew and I look forward to seeing you again. Glad you liked all those smokes....... I told you those Lusi's kick in near the end.

Paul, thanks so much for coming all the way from VA Beach to HERF with us AZ Monkeys..... you've got some knowledge on you and I appreciate your generosity. I will bow down as a newb compared to your wisdom. Thanx for making it.

All in all it was a spectacular HERF, a night filled with steaks, drinks, smokes, and pool. And hell you just can't beat that can ya?


----------



## LasciviousXXX (Oct 12, 2004)

Does anybody know what's up with Kevin (KScotty)???

He hasn't been on in awhile and he's organizing the next HERF. Michael if you can get ahold of him see if he's ok and still alive and all that. Maybe if I send him some smokes he'll log his ass on once in awhile 

Once again those pics are great Linus!


----------



## LasciviousXXX (Oct 12, 2004)

Anybody know where the hell KScotty is????!?!?!?!?!

Its damn near the end of June already! AZ guys.... anybody know what's up?

I'm lost as I've planned the last 2 herfs, maybe one of you guys could take over for Kevin as hostmaster general.

Any takers?


----------



## SlimDiesel (Apr 13, 2005)

Hey XXX you lusty whore, the only thing I can think of right now is going to Fox & Hound over on the NW side in Peoria. They have a nice upstairs lounge-like area with a big ass TV, some leather couches, a couple pool tables, darts and what have you. They are normally very cigar friendly so we could grab a bite, have a few (or many) smokes and just chill there. I could call up and see about arranging something for next weekend, 24th-26th, or after the SoCal Herf in mid-July. AZ Crew, if that sounds good get back to me and I'll see what I can do.


----------



## kscotty (Aug 28, 2003)

Slim.....aside from peppering you with tired praise over your excellent choice of avatar (very nice), I would like to ask if the AZ herf group is up for a house herf sometime between July 5 - July 25 here in south Phoenix.

Yes, I know it it hotter than a snake's ass in a wagonrut (per Robin Williams of Good Morning Vietnam) here in July, but at the last AZ herf I attended (which was the first official AZ herf, and one that I helped to organize!) I said that I wouldn't mind having a bunch of herf buddies over for a day/evening of bbq, pool (outdoor table), poker, and swimming in the backyard. XXX was all in favor, as was Linus.....we especially all wanted to meet the newly-minted Mrs XXX.

Well, wife and kids are out of town in July, so................................

Just wondering if there was still a chance that folks would be interested....my grill would be at our disposal all day.............

Linus? XXX? Mrs XXX?


----------



## SlimDiesel (Apr 13, 2005)

I would be all for that kscotty. You sort of went MIA on us so I was going to step up and pinch hit for you. I was looking forward to your backyard BBQ herf since the last herf in Sedona.


----------



## kscotty (Aug 28, 2003)

Now if only we can find a date that works and one that preferably won't be 110 degrees out since smoking in the house will result in my wife taking scissors to me while I sleep....  

And the next important question: how can I enlarge your avatar? You're just teasing us all!!!!

I'm thinking the backyard herf could start at 5-ish which is just as the sun goes behind the hills and the heat is less oppressive. Then we just have to keep going back and forth between pool - pool table - grill - bar - humidor -....etc.... :w


----------



## kscotty (Aug 28, 2003)

LasciviousXXX said:


> Anybody know where the hell KScotty is????!?!?!?!?!
> 
> Its damn near the end of June already! AZ guys.... anybody know what's up?
> 
> ...


Oh Man! I've gone and p*ssed off a Sedona cop now! :bx I can just see how this is going to work...I'll be driving with the family up to Red Rock and the red flashers will pull me over...then my taillights will be smashed and I'll have to fish out $50 to 'smooth over the situation'. WHAT HAVE I DONE??

Anyway, I just got totally drowned with work and lost my mind. Time to take corrective action and host the backyard herf. XXX, of course Mrs XXX is welcome, but if for some reason she can't come, no thong swimsuits..OK!?!? :r


----------



## LasciviousXXX (Oct 12, 2004)

Shit..... no thongs??? Horrorview would be sad :r

Seriously Kevin, good to see you back in rotation bro. We were worried about you to say the least. And some of us thought you might have converted to a weird religion where cigar smoking wasn't allowed. We were planning an Indiana Jones style rescue for you 

Sounds great man, The Back Yard BBQ Herf sounds like a lot of fun. SlimeDiesel (Devin) was gonna step up for you and head up July's thing so we're all really glad you showed back up cause seriously who wants to go to the Slim to None Herf???  Kiddin' Slim.... Kiddin. 

Anyway bro, yeah everything sounds great. Just let us know what days you're thinkin' about and I'm sure all of us will try our best to get out there. I know most of the guys besides Michael and myself are pretty close to you. I was just down in PHX last week Mini Herfin' with DsrtDog.

Good to hear from you man, glad you're ok. All right all you AZ Monkeys..... weigh in.


----------



## DsrtDog (Jan 25, 2005)

Sounds like a deal...I will keep a watch on the thread for dates.


----------



## SlimDiesel (Apr 13, 2005)

I talked to Michael (AKA linusvanpelt) Friday-Saturday and he's achin for the BBQ Herf as well. Only thing is he has to get the OK from the old ball and chain (his words not mine) since the whole SoCal Herf beginning of July.

KScotty don't mean to tease you, too much here's a bigger picture if you really want it.


----------



## linusvanpelt (Jan 19, 2004)

SlimDiesel said:


> I talked to Michael (AKA linusvanpelt) Friday-Saturday and he's achin for the BBQ Herf as well. Only thing is he has to get the OK from the old ball and chain (his words not mine) since the whole SoCal Herf beginning of July.
> 
> KScotty don't mean to tease you, too much here's a bigger picture if you really want it.


My wife still owes me for letting go on an Alaska cruise in April. Plus, she loves visiting her friends in PHX, so I don't see a problem dropping in on Kevin's herf. Just let me know the date.

(PS - Good to see you're alive and kicking Kevin)


----------



## kscotty (Aug 28, 2003)

Which days are best: Friday July 15, Saturday July 16, Friday July 22, or Saturday July 23?? I'm sure weather won't be an issue, but if for some bizarre reason it is, we can find a local brew pub to descend on......

Hmmmm....this is finally a good reason to buy one of those quality poker chip sets...heh-heh-heh...I LOVE THIS CIGAR HOBBY BECAUSE IT OPENS UP SO MANY OTHER LIFE-ENRICHING POSSIBILITIES!!

Lemmeno.... :al


----------



## kscotty (Aug 28, 2003)

PS: Slim...does the "S" on her bottoms stand for your initial???? Color me *impressed*....


----------



## LasciviousXXX (Oct 12, 2004)

Well Friday's are out for me..... I just changed schedules and I won't be available. I'll do some checkin' and see what I've got planned for the rest of this month and I'll let you know Kevin.

By the way, welcome back to CS you big Jolly Canadian Green Giant 

Sounds like we've got the makings of a good time. I know we've added a few more AZ members since the Sedona HERF so we'll see who makes it out.

AZ CREW ROCKS!!!!


----------



## SlimDiesel (Apr 13, 2005)

Any of those days are good for me. Just give me a little heads up and I'll ditch out of work and do some herfin. Be glad you came back in time to host the herf, got a little surprise just waitin for you. Do we have to bring anything? Except of course plenty of cigars.


----------



## kscotty (Aug 28, 2003)

Ok Boys...it's lookin' like either Saturday the 16th or the 23rd since XXX has to be able to come (always good to have the 'law' onboard!).

I'm neutral between the two dates, so just call out if one doesn't work for you and I'll pick the one that has the most available members.....


----------



## DsrtDog (Jan 25, 2005)

I can't make either the 16th or the 23rd. The 16th I will be in Winslow for my daughters Softball Tournament (15-18 at least). I am leaving on the 23rd for a week long camping trip in New Mexico...Damn it, I wanted to get together with you guys :c


----------



## kscotty (Aug 28, 2003)

Sorry to hear that, Dog! I'm going to say the 23rd of July now......I will have my poker set ready plus some bbq chicken/ribs and beer. Bring your own brand of poison...I will try to have some mixers too. Everyone in the AZ CS crew who can make it, pls let me know.....directions will be forthcoming.

I was thinking that you should arrive at 6pm so the sun is dipping behind the hills and the outdoors become pleasant. Also, for the poker, I have a set big enough for 6-8 guys so I think we're ok....I'm thinking that rather than play for money (I don't want anyone to go home with bad memories of this herf!) I'll pick up a box of premium domestics and youse guys can chip in and we'll play for the box. That way my white chips can be $1000, the red $2500,....you get the idea! We can play into the early morning...you know, when the air cools to 88 degrees!

Dev bring Mrs X....she'll class up the joint.....! We need at least 4 for decent poker, and if we have more, then perhaps you two newlyweds can slip into the moonlit pool alone?? (wink)


----------



## linusvanpelt (Jan 19, 2004)

The 23rd works for me, but if it ends up the 15th let me know quick!

I'll be ready for some poker, and I'll bring some CAO Criollo Pampas to throw into the pot.

Hit me with the final date and the addy/phone info!!!

SlimD - hope you last longer in this poker tourney than the one at Sixshooters!!


----------



## SlimDiesel (Apr 13, 2005)

I'll be there and ready to lose some poker. And linus, my pappy has a saying for situations like this. I believe it goes a little something like this :fu Besides I do things better with a little (or a lot) of alcohol in me. I'm hoping Dustin doesn't repeat from his mini herf with Doug.


----------



## LasciviousXXX (Oct 12, 2004)

K guys.... we just went through a major overhaul at work so I won't be able to make it on the 23rd. Seems I might be given a little more responsiblity at work here pretty soon  (crossing my fingers for the big "P" word)

Sorry I can't make it out Kevin... I know you'll do a great job puttin' this one together. 

However, I will be in Scottsdale on the 11th to have a smoke with Doug so if any other AZ monkeys want to join us we'll be at the CigarKing on Scottsdale Rd...... and I promise I won't u on anyone :r

Have fun guys... I'll try and make the next one


----------



## DsrtDog (Jan 25, 2005)

LasciviousXXX said:


> K guys.... we just went through a major overhaul at work so I won't be able to make it on the 23rd. Seems I might be given a little more responsiblity at work here pretty soon  (crossing my fingers for the big "P" word)
> 
> Sorry I can't make it out Kevin... I know you'll do a great job puttin' this one together.
> 
> ...


As Dustin Said we will be at the CigarKing in Scottsdale on the 11th (Monday) and I guess we will get there at about Noon or so. Any Gorillas in AZ that want to join please do. Here is a map of the Location. It is a bit hard to find but well worth it.


----------

